# Vostock Kirovsikie



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just got this from Tom at the weekend (that's two watches this weekend and three so far for 2005 - I consider myself a very lucky bloke indeed).

Anyway, here she is:










I like this watch. even after just a short couple of days of having it. It has a nice heavy feel to it, highly polished stainless steel case. I particularly like the minute track and Breguet style hands too, and it's a good size too. Tom also generously supplied an original Vostock SS bracelet which looks very nice and as soon as I can get a link or two out, I'll have it on to try it.

All in all. I like Vostocks - very well built, solid and workmanlike.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I had one of those, it had the most erratic second hand I've ever seen. It was fine until it reached between the 20 and 40 where it jumped backwards a few secs and then stopped







I eventually gave it away.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

s'funny that - I have had three Vostocks now, and they all seem the same, erratic seconds hand movement. But on my three it never seems to affect the timekeeping.









Perhaps some knowledgeable soul can enlighten us as to why Vostock tikkers, tick the way they do???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is normal with Vostok's, the seconds pinion is held into place with a spring and there is some slack in the gearing.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> It is normal with Vostok's, the seconds pinion is held into place with a spring and there is some slack in the gearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was my observation about the timekeeping being largely unaffected by the way it looks, about right then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes George,


----------

